# Facebook vs Google+



## Skynaveen (Mar 28, 2012)

I was using facebook for a couple of years when all of a sudden Google Plus appeared. My social networking life was torn into two - Me wanting to go after Google plus because of its features and privacy, But my friends were all hanging on to facebook.

So Guys which one do you prefer and why ?


Google+Facebook


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2012)

you should add a option of none.. as I don't use any social networks


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Facebook cos all use it 
google plus have id dont use it,Its kind of complicated


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

The thing is you should have made poll which one is better.

problem with social networks is that as soon as one website gets sufficiently popular there is way too much spam and junk when we log in. 

The only reason I use facebook is that I can keep in contact with friends of my previous school etc
no other reason to go there.


----------



## Skynaveen (Mar 28, 2012)

I dont think google+ is complicated. Hangouts and circles are cool and easy to use. Other advantages include smooth UI, tight integration with google products like picasa, android etc.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

Is it really needed to create a poll.
As I don't think anyone will vote for G+


----------



## sarthak (Mar 31, 2012)

Loved google+ but all friends on facebook........


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 31, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Loved google+ but all friends on facebook........



same here


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Facebook cos all use it
> google plus have id dont use it,Its kind of complicated



That made me  So had to post!! 
If you think Google plus is "complicated", facebook should be the *Holy Grail *of "Complexities"!


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2012)

Google+ is complicated. Circles and all that stuff. Liking is easier than adding one (++).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2012)

Diaspora. Unfortunately that wouldn't cut it, since a Social Networking website is only as good as its users even if its a great idea and technically very good.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 31, 2012)

simply speaking don't have time for two social sites, for me one is more then enough and facebook has all friends, Google+ also has but facebook came first & no one shifted completely leaving facebook so I am active on facebook.. 

I hardly post(set my status), just share posts posted by others. check what's going on, chat few friends(once in a while as all or say most of my friends are on call basis or meet everday). That's it ..I love my privacy  period

Frankly speaking If I count my posts(status would not be in Tens (number))


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2012)

G+ - Never understood it


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 1, 2012)

Is there such a competition exist?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 1, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> G+ - Never understood it



And how much time have you given to both? Yeah right.
It's Windows v/s Linux arguments all over again... 

One you use all day, month and year... and the other you use for just an hour, and start criticizing!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Vyom said:


> And how much time have you given to both? Yeah right.
> It's Windows v/s Linux arguments all over again...
> 
> One you use all day, month and year... and the other you use for just an hour, and start criticizing!



It was never so luring to try it. But I did gave much time. Main reason to leave it was NO activity.


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 2, 2012)

ico said:


> Google+ is complicated. Circles and all that stuff. Liking is easier than adding one (++).


It is easier but you dont get privacy. I do not want my relatives and parents who are there on FB see status updates i just want my friends to see. In google plus I can add them to different circles and be done with it.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ Technically, you can make lists on FB too. But Google Plus have made it apparent.


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 2, 2012)

I think friend lists are complicated and circles are easy unlike what ico said


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 3, 2012)

Skynaveen said:


> I think friend lists are complicated and circles are easy unlike what ico said


+1
Comparatively plus is easier but both are easy.Though friend lists in FB is thing many people don't know about and understand.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 3, 2012)

I haven't seen a single person till date using lists. (except me )


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2012)

I like G+ but as my friends are on FB so can't simply leave it.


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I like G+ but as my friends are on FB so can't simply leave it.


Exactly .. So I think Google plus is better but it came in late.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2012)

i want to deactivate my account as they sell our data...but then i will lose contacts


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 3, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i want to deactivate my account as they sell our data...but then i will lose contacts


Deactivate account on what fb or g+, and who told they sell your data?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I haven't seen a single person till date using lists. (except me )



I do. I like to categorize people in lists. So its easier to manage. But FB made them useless with their new chat layout. 



gameranand said:


> I like G+ but as my friends are on FB so can't simply leave it.



I don't support this theory.
When I and my friends were on Orkut, a few were also on FB. I used to think the same. That there are no friends on FB, so reluctant to migrate. Rest is history.

Somebody have to step up first. "All my friends..." reasoning just doesn't make sense. At least to me.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I do. I like to categorize people in lists. So its easier to manage. But FB made them useless with their new chat layout.



How ? I can still use them effectively.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Facebook is a lot better. Google+ is also nice but a bit complicated.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2012)

tbh one reason why Facebook is easier to use is, you treat everyone as your friend. Your parents, your siblings, your friends, your girlfriend, your teachers and your enemies - everyone are your friends; especially your parents and teachers.

Not so in Google+. Circles et cetera are so complicated. 

And if you don't treat someone (your parents) as your friends, don't add them! Problem solved! What's there to hide between friends anyways? 

Twitter's concept of Stalking and Stalkers is also great.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I do. I like to categorize people in lists. So its easier to manage. But FB made them useless with their new chat layout.


Same with me
I only used lists to make me online for some specific people and to chat with by forming groups.(which is still possible)



ico said:


> tbh one reason why Facebook is easier to use is, you treat everyone as your friend. Your parents, your siblings, your friends, your girlfriend, your teachers and your enemies - everyone are your friends; especially your parents and teachers.
> 
> Not so in Google+. Circles et cetera are so complicated.
> 
> ...


There are relations tree and lists available for FB
If you want same with Google+ just make only one circle 'friends'
I do not understand why is it hard, i simply understood by just looking at it (and reading the description ).
Well i think its more like twitter. Adding a person to a circle is like following them but with additional benefits.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2012)

ico said:


> tbh one reason why Facebook is easier to use is, you treat everyone as your friend. Your parents, your siblings, your friends, your girlfriend, your teachers and your enemies - everyone are your friends; especially your parents and teachers.
> 
> Not so in Google+. Circles et cetera are so complicated.
> 
> ...



*howtousetumblr.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/facebook-like-buton1.png


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> There are relations tree and lists available for FB
> If you want same with Google+ just make only one circle 'friends'
> I do not understand why is it hard, i simply understood by just looking at it (and reading the description ).
> Well i think its more like twitter. Adding a person to a circle is like following them but with additional benefits.


But the thing is, you don't have friends in Google+....then how can you add someone as a friend.  After all in Google+, it is still a "Circle" not "friends" as per say.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> There are relations tree and lists available for FB
> If you want same with Google+ just make only one circle 'friends'
> I do not understand why is it hard, i simply understood by just looking at it (and reading the description ).
> Well i think its more like twitter. Adding a person to a circle is like following them but with additional benefits.



Exactly my views pal!

You get a... 
*skgtechnologies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/1.jpg



ico said:


> But the thing is, you don't have friends in Google+....then how can you add someone as a friend.  After all in Google+, it is still a "Circle" not "friends" as per say.



Ok.. looks like I have some explaining to do.. 

Think of a circle as... "circle of friends", another circle as "circle of relatives", "circle of people you want to avoid" ... Et cetera...

Hope you get it! :/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2012)

Add another option on the poll 

"I don't care"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Add another option on the poll
> 
> "I don't care"



Yet you "care" enough to make zis posts. gg.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Ok.. looks like I have some explaining to do..
> 
> Think of a circle as... "circle of friends", another circle as "circle of relatives", "circle of people you want to avoid" ... Et cetera...
> 
> Hope you get it! :/


how in hell can you think of your friends as a "Circle"? That is disrespectful to say the least.

*tiny.cc/d011s


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2012)

ico said:


> how in hell can you think of your friends as a "Circle"? That is disrespectful to say the least.



Here's how:

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-MnuOpG3CV7I/TxdFMBGB1EI/AAAAAAAAAlI/Ia3EknHBn4w/s1600/circle%2Bof%2Bfriends%2527.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yet you "care" enough to make zis posts. gg.



I made this post on behalf of people who "Don't Care" . ff.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I made this post on behalf of people who "Don't Care" . ff.



Yet the representative of the "Don't care" club is continously monitoring this thread. 

Bet you spam half the timelines in Facebook and Google+ with "I d0nt care".


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Here's how:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are NOT your friends. Those are dolls.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2012)

ico said:


> Those are NOT your friends. *Those are dolls*.



Those are clay models.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 3, 2012)

ico said:


> Those are NOT your friends. Those are dolls.





ico said:


> *0.tqn.com/d/altreligion/1/0/_/1/-/-/circle.jpg



^^ That was a capital O, the alphabet, not a circle :/


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ That was a capital O, the alphabet, not a circle :/


See what the "link" says. Name of the image file.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ That was a capital O, the alphabet, not a circle :/



Capital O is a circle in some fonts.

Remember the definition? The locus of points equidistant from a single point is called a circle.



ico said:


> See what the "link" says. Name of the image file.



omg 



ico said:


> how in hell can you think of your friends as a "Circle"? That is disrespectful to say the least.
> 
> *0.tqn.com/d/altreligion/1/0/_/1/-/-/circle.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 3, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yet the representative of the "Don't care" club is continously monitoring this thread.
> 
> Bet you spam half the timelines in Facebook and Google+ with "I d0nt care".




Come one now, you've got to dig cat-fight going on here ? 

Secondly, see how many posts I make @ facebook.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 3, 2012)

ico said:


> But the thing is, you don't have friends in Google+....then how can you add someone as a friend.  After all in Google+, it is still a "Circle" not "friends" as per say.


Circles are to categorize people like FB lists
By default you have only one list in FB - 'Friends'. Add more list and adjust privacy settings and it will become more like google+.
I don't think a thing like this require big explanation.



> how in hell can you think of your friends as a "Circle"? That is disrespectful to say the least.


Urban Dictionary: Friendship Circle



Spoiler



*canwemakefriends.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/circle-of-friends.jpg





JojoTheDragon said:


> I made this post on behalf of people who "Don't Care" . ff.


I think they "Don't Care" being represented in a thing which they don't care


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 5, 2012)

ico said:


> how in hell can you think of your friends as a "Circle"? That is disrespectful to say the least.
> 
> *tiny.cc/d011s


Think of a circle as a room. You put all your relatives into one and friends into another. Your relatives wont hear what you are saying to your friends and friends dont hear what you are talking with relatives

This is a better representation:
*yf.quaker.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/YoungFriendsCircle.jpg

Or maybe this would be more to your liking:

*www.masagus.info/2004/catalog/images/cr4chilg.jpg

.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 9, 2012)

^ ???


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2012)

IMO Google + is better for Hangouts. New refreshed UI and Google concentrating on Hangout


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 12, 2012)

amjath said:


> IMO Google + is better for Hangouts. New refreshed UI and Google concentrating on Hangout


yea but broadband speed in india is the only prob


----------



## eggman (Apr 13, 2012)

amjath said:


> IMO Google + is better for Hangouts. New refreshed UI and Google concentrating on Hangout



But who are you gonna hangout with ?


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 13, 2012)

eggman said:


> But who are you gonna hangout with ?


What...... maybe me......Not everyone doesnt have friends in google plus unlike you who looks like you have no friends at all


----------



## R2K (Apr 13, 2012)

Comparing friends and updates on Facebook and Google+, all i can see is

Drama, Drama and more Drama. 

Also I didn't take the poll because there was no choice for " None of the above 2 freaking social networks ". 
OP please consider adding that choice


----------



## Vyom (Apr 16, 2012)

Just login to google plus today, to be greeted by a new UI. 
And its a welcome change.


----------



## Skynaveen (Apr 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Just login to google plus today, to be greeted by a new UI.
> And its a welcome change.


Yea I tried, it looks cool.


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 28, 2012)

*Google+ Rocks But All My Friends are on facebook?*


----------



## KDroid (Apr 29, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Just login to google plus today, to be greeted by a new UI.
> And its a welcome change.



Looks Fresh!


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Apr 30, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Just login to google plus today, to be greeted by a new UI.
> And its a welcome change.



hmmm.. but.. somewhere down the line; it feels like one more copying done by G+ from facebook.. Doesnt it looks like Timeline..??


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 2, 2012)

Google plus is pretty easy guys...   New interface is very cooolll....

and anyways in the long race i think its gng to win vs fb coz of tight integration with other google products..!! 



> Not so in Google+. Circles et cetera are so complicated.
> 
> And if you don't treat someone (your parents) as your friends, don't add them! Problem solved! What's there to hide between friends anyways?



Well, in google circles you can have some content open to only those people whom you want to make it visible... like if you upload an image of Monica Bellucci... u might want to hide that from ur girlfriend  now this is tricky business.. u cant NOT ADD her.. and she is a whole different kind of friend vs ur regular friends.. so she could be in a whole different circle... hehe..   

Circles are pretty easy once you get used to them... 

also I now just have to login to my chrome account and there is everything on my G+ page.. Gmail Gtalk GPlay.. etc... 



> Twitter's concept of Stalking and Stalkers is also great.



rofl!


----------



## Skynaveen (May 12, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Google plus is pretty easy guys...   New interface is very cooolll....
> 
> and anyways in the long race i think its gng to win vs fb coz of tight integration with other google products..!!
> 
> ...


You get a +1 from me.

Anyway the poll stands at 11/22.... unlike expectations of some


----------



## techkens (Jun 12, 2012)

I prefer face book it is the worlds largest social networking site and it is very easy to interact with the friends or family, and google+ is for sharing and promoting the business.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2012)

techkens said:


> I prefer face book it is the worlds largest social networking site and it is very easy to interact with the friends or family, and google+ is for sharing and promoting the business.



So, facebook = personal
and, Google+ = Business?

*Words of Wisdom:*
Well, sometimes the truth buried within the roots can be totally opposite to what it "seems" like on the surface.


----------



## root.king (Jun 12, 2012)

i like facebook but,google+ is more secure than FB
so +1 for g+


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2012)

Google+ FTW!!
But I use facebook a lot coz most of my friends are on there.


----------

